

Software Engineer-To-Be, That's Me. You, too? - kfadler
http://kevinfadler.com/post/58493338750/software-engineer-to-be-thats-me

======
ulisesrmzroche
Since you mentioned you may need help on syntax errors, here's what I found.
You forgot to close the parentheses on your first sentence/line-of-code.

print(‘"I have no business being in this class."

That's going to bomb if you were to run it, and sadly, depending on the
language, it may be entirely too cryptic.

What are you thinking of having as your first language?

